# Music you're excited about!



## Cocobanana (Jun 6, 2013)

More than any album this year, I am super anxious to hear the new Kanye West album. All of his other cds have been great in their own way but this new one sounds like an amazing departure. And, heck, it's called Yeezus!

I'm also excited for the new Boards of Canada cd, and the second part of Justin Timberlakes '20/20 Experience.'


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 6, 2013)

Bloodbath might come out with a new album this year, When Nothing Remains' new album just came out, so maybe Draconian, Graveworm, or Six Feet under might come out wit something else


----------



## Fiendly (Jun 6, 2013)

My favorite band, Dog Fashion Disco, just announced they're releasing a new album next year after being broken up for six years, so that's exciting

more immediately, Palms (the members of Isis with Chino from Deftones on vocals) is finally releasing their debut at the end of the month and I'm wearing out the two Isis albums I have in preparation


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 6, 2013)

Fiendly said:


> My favorite band, Dog Fashion Disco, just announced they're releasing a new album next year after being broken up for six years, so that's exciting
> 
> more immediately, Palms (the members of Isis with Chino from Deftones on vocals) is finally releasing their debut at the end of the month and I'm wearing out the two Isis albums I have in preparation



Not a big fan of Chino or Deftones (most of their songs sound REALLY similar) but I do like Isis. What two albums of theirs do you have? I've got Oceanic and Panopticon.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ive got so many albums to buy. Currently looking forward to renards dark ambiant release Silence II, which is actually already done he just hadnt released it yet. I think there are a couple of bands I like releasing albums, but Ive not been playing attention :V


----------



## Fiendly (Jun 6, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> Not a big fan of Chino or Deftones (most of their songs sound REALLY similar) but I do like Isis. What two albums of theirs do you have? I've got Oceanic and Panopticon.



Panopticon, In The Absence Of Truth, and since my first post, Wavering Radiant (haven't listened to it yet, though). Getting the "modern" Isis alums made sense to me since Palms is most likely going to be closer to them than their earlier stuff, although if you listen to the pre-release tracks, Palms is mostly its own beast. Deftones is my fifth favorite band, but I'm not nearly as blindly reverent of Chino as most of their fanbase is and I have my criticisms, though I do think the Palms I've heard so far is very good and probably worth checking out even if you're not a Deftones fan


----------



## Python Blue (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm not a fan of new music, honestly. However, I have liked what I heard about Daft Punk's latest album ("Random Access Memories") for it having a retro flavor.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm eargerly awaiting new Parry Gripp songs if that counts.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 6, 2013)

Children of Bodom have a new album coming out pretty soon. I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Fiendly (Jun 6, 2013)

just remembered, The Limousines new album comes out tuesday! i should be more excited for it than i am since i love Limousines, but we'll see, hopefully it'll be good


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 8, 2013)

Python Blue said:


> I'm not a fan of new music, honestly. However, I have liked what I heard about Daft Punk's latest album ("Random Access Memories") for it having a retro flavor.



That was basically the only album that I had my sights set upon earlier this year. But I like some of the songs rather than the album as a whole. I love retro, but I'm not that into funk. 
But the album is truly something in its own right, which I believe that only _Daft Punk_ could pull off (seriously, what other contemporary EDM artist(s) could pull something like it? You can answer if you want.), gaining loads of new fans, radio play and critical acclaim in the process that kinda smooths over the backlash of the, ahem, established fanbase.


----------



## Kosdu (Jun 9, 2013)

You young kids and your music, my news now is when one of the musicians I like die of old age.


----------



## Hewge (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm excited for Studio Killer's first official album coming out in a few days.


----------



## Demensa (Jun 9, 2013)

Well, I'm currently looking forward to:
Lun by Destiny Potato
Liminal by Exivious
Bilo pt. 3 bt David Maxim Micic
Kveikur by Sigur RÃ³s

Those are the ones I am aware of. There's probably so much more being released by bands I like soon.
Just by writing this list I remembered that Endless Fantasy by Anamanaguchi had come out, as well as The Hands That Thieve, by Streetlight Manifesto. 
I'm excited to listen to those now as well.



ElectricBlue1989 said:


> That was basically the only album that I had my sights set upon earlier this year. But I like some of the songs rather than the album as a whole. I love retro, but I'm not that into funk.
> But the album is truly something in its own right, which I believe that only _Daft Punk_ could pull off (seriously, what other contemporary EDM artist(s) could pull something like it? You can answer if you want.), gaining loads of new fans, radio play and critical acclaim in the process that kinda smooths over the backlash of the, ahem, established fanbase.



I had never listened to Daft Punk until about a week ago, when I stumbled upon some songs from Random Access Memories. I am shocked at how much I like it.
It's very poppy, catchy and that vocoder sound is seriously addictive. You can tell that these songs were very carefully crafted and well polished.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 9, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Well, I'm currently looking forward to:
> Lun by Destiny Potato
> Liminal by Exivious
> Bilo pt. 3 bt David Maxim Micic
> ...



The Sigur Ros songs that have been shared so far are intriguing and more fun to me than their last album, so I'm excited about their new one too.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 10, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> You young kids and your music, my news now is when one of the musicians I like die of old age.



Sad, but true. Sometimes I feel that I just have to go to a concert just to beat the clock! It adds up to other reasons why one feels forced to go to concerts-regardless of the artists' age (retirement, inevitable break-ups, tours will never again touch your country, etc.).


----------



## Demensa (Jun 11, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> The Sigur Ros songs that have been shared so far are intriguing and more fun to me than their last album, so I'm excited about their new one too.



They've really been evolving and progressing with their music, especially with the ambience of the last release.

Brennistein seems a little more dark than songs from the other releases I've heard from them, (only Valtari and MeÃ° suÃ° Ã­ eyrum viÃ° spilum endalaust) which is great. 

Even though it's a little different, I think that Kveikur will feel like a natural extension of Valtari. I can't wait to hear it.


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 11, 2013)

Artpop 2013 or something. I want to see if Lady Gaga will adapt her style, or go down to hell like my other favourite pop bitch, Kesha.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 11, 2013)

OMG A NEW NEKO CASE ALBUM?!? THIS IS EXCELLENT NEWS. http://www.americansongwriter.com/2...fight-the-harder-i-fight-the-more-i-love-you/


----------



## Conker (Jun 11, 2013)

FFDP have a new one out in July that I'm excited for. Bobaflex have promised a new album before the year is out as well.

Things that make me happy


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 11, 2013)

Man, I wish I had something to wait for. But there's like nothing I know of at the moment.

I'm not a very dedicated fan of the music I listen to.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 12, 2013)

Oop.
Shit.
Front Line Assembly's releasing a new album in 27 days called "Echogenetic".

*GET HYPED!*

[video=youtube;Xc9POla-hIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc9POla-hIg[/video]


----------



## Obtuse tail (Jun 25, 2013)

The new Jackson and His Combuter Band 
[video=youtube;Yn6Osps6pWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yn6Osps6pWE[/video]

Also the new Clark album feast/beast (The name is a bit cheezy, but whatever)

God damn its just an amazing year for warp. New BOC, Autechre, Clark, Bibio, JaHCB...

Fuck  Oneohtrix Point Never got signed to warp as well. Add that to the list.


----------



## TobyDingo (Jun 25, 2013)

New Fat Freddy's Drop Album 'Blackbird' Sooo damn good.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 10, 2013)

Just when I thought this band couldn't get any better!
They're set to release 'Labyrinth' on the 16th of August.
[video=youtube;OKzmT-VhrnA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKzmT-VhrnA[/video]

This is one of the only bands I can apply the description "brutal" to, without sounding like an idiot.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2013)

Cyanotic's about to release a new album soon!

Can't fucking wait!


----------



## Inpw (Sep 10, 2013)

New album 1st October

Korn - The Paradigm Shift
Can't wait! Plus Brain(Head) Welch is back for this release.


----------

